# Has anyone else looked pregnant on day 6 of HRT? (Progynova)



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Ok this is my first FET and I'm a bit   confused! I seem to have swollen up in both the Tummy and (o)(o) and have had to put my mat trousers on for comfort! I'm on CD9 and on day 6 of progynova 4mg am and pm (so 8mg a day) which I'm having PV. 

I'm aware bloating is a side effect but I look more bloated than during stimms for my fresh cycle!?  

I am a little uncomfortable by not in any pain!

Just wondered if anyone else has had this? Did it lead to early ET or a reduce in dose? Or did tx continue as planned?

I'm also on aspirin, metformin, prednisolone and folic acid. 

CLP


----------



## curlyclair (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi

I'm also bloated!! on 6mgs a day, but full like a balloon xx


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

hey CLP same here I look 20 weeks along   can I ask you something how many tabs of met r u on? will u use it after et? ive stopped now because it gives my the runs and dont think i want that with et   sorry tmi  (i should be on 500mgsx3, but can barely stand 2)


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey Ladies, 

Thanks for the replies! I thought it was just me!  

Cookie - I'm on metformin 850mg once a day at the mo building upto twice a day, I took this until 16wks (could have stopped at 12weeks, but was waiting for my NHS consultants say so and didn't see him until 16weeks) with my twins as some research shows it helps prevent MC, the gastric side effects are nasty but they do settle down especially once PG & on cyclogest as that made me really consipated!!  

I look about the same as I did at 12weeks with the twins (or as DW said about 4-5 months in a singletons pg) the only time my (o)(o) have been bigger was when I was BF!  

CLP


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

thanx *CLP* for your response once et is over  Ill go back to met the things we put ourselves through  lots of  ,  , and  to you!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

&   to you too hun! Also helps egg quality, but obviously not an issue for FET!  

CLP


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Well ladies I have the answer as to why I look pg! My lining is 14mm already!!!   

Apparently my lining is verging on being too good    my clinic like it between 9-16mm for ET, but want me to be on the HRT for at least 10 days and have only had 7 days worth so far and apparently if it goes over 16mm, it could start to break down before ET can happen! but despite this I still have to continue HRT at the same dose??   until scan on friday! Am    its not all over by then!!  

CLP


----------

